# [2006] Who has the most Marriott Reward points?



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 2, 2006)

I currently have 380K, with 300K AA sky miles that are by-products of previous travel packages ordered.

Who has the most? 

Regards.
Joe


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Nov 2, 2006)

I have about 30,000....I guess I won't win this contest!


----------



## Tom M (Nov 2, 2006)

Gosh, if you had done this last week I might have had a chance.  Until Monday afternoon I had 589,000 with 50,000 more in the pipeline.

Just traded a bunch for two business class tickets to Europe next summer.


----------



## winger (Nov 2, 2006)

well 0 as of today...I just getting into this MRP game


----------



## andrea t (Nov 2, 2006)

485,000 for me.  And that's after cashing in for  travel rewards that gave me enough FF miles for 2 biz class tickets to Venice this past June. (3rd biz class ticket from Delta Amex).  I love points!


----------



## Hoc (Nov 2, 2006)

Not many Marriott points.  Only about 100k, but I have gotten about 800K Aadvantage miles over the last 3 years (Skymiles are Delta; I only have 60k of those, about 60k United Mileage Plus miles, and about 20k Hawaiian miles).  Also 108k Hhonors points, 60K Intercontinental PriorityClub points, some odd amount of Hyatt points and 1,300 SPG points.  Does that count?


----------



## CaliDave (Nov 2, 2006)

I have 7,200 Marriott Points .. but I do have 877,000 Hilton Honors points.


----------



## ondeadlin (Nov 2, 2006)

I've got 453,000, plus 180,000 British Airways miles from the last time I cashed a travel package.

Not one of 'em was earned by trading a timeshare week, though.


----------



## 2Blessed (Nov 2, 2006)

Hoc,

How did you manage to get 800K AA miles?

Brenda




			
				Hoc said:
			
		

> Not many Marriott points.  Only about 100k, but I have gotten about 800K Aadvantage miles over the last 3 years (Skymiles are Delta; I only have 60k of those, about 60k United Mileage Plus miles, and about 20k Hawaiian miles).  Also 108k Hhonors points, 60K Intercontinental PriorityClub points, some odd amount of Hyatt points and 1,300 SPG points.  Does that count?


----------



## Lydlady (Nov 2, 2006)

Probably over 300,000 by now.  (We should be getting a statement soon).  What's the best way to use these if you're not into flying that much?  Are there certain hotels that some of you have used your points for and would recommend?


----------



## ondeadlin (Nov 2, 2006)

Here's a great use I just came across.

Cash one of the travel packages in conjunction with Southwest Airlines to get 80 Southwest credits (costs about 230,000 Marriott points for 80 credits and a week in a category 1-5 hotel, more for categories 6 and 7). If you add 20 more Southwest credits through the use of their credit card - not very hard to do -- you'll get what's called a companion pass, which allows your designated companion to fly free with you any time you fly southwest.

Any time, whether you're on an award flight or a paid fare.

You'll get 6 free flights out of the 100 credits as well, so even if you just used the companion pass with those flights, you'd be getting 6 roundtrip domestic flights for two people out of one travel package. Plus a week in a Marriott, of course.

Companion pass is good for 13 months. If you're regularly flying somewhere to visit relatives, or just are free to travel a lot, it's a scam of a deal.

The drawback, of course, is that Southwest only flies domestically. The companion pass isn't good for their codeshare flights to Hawaii with partner ATA.


----------



## potchak (Nov 2, 2006)

137K for us right now... not even close


----------



## Hoc (Nov 2, 2006)

2Blessed said:
			
		

> Hoc,
> 
> How did you manage to get 800K AA miles?
> 
> Brenda



Mostly flying plus bonuses on American.  In general, it represents about $100K of expenses put onto an Aadvantage credit card, about $5K of business and pleasure lunches and dinners and getting 10 miles per dollar spent via rewardsnetwork, plus about 650K of AA miles earned via flying and bonuses at about a penny a mile.


----------



## JimC (Nov 2, 2006)

About 580,000 MRPs but only about 20,000 in Starwood, 50,000 on Hilton, 130,000 on US Airways, 40,000 on United and almost nothing on Delta (they all went for two 1st class tickets to Aruba in September -- got them at a 30% discount!!)


----------



## sandytoes (Nov 2, 2006)

I have about 615,000 MRP with about 240,000 more anticipated any day from a recent purchase


----------



## 714 (Nov 2, 2006)

Just saw your message about Marriott Reward Points.  We have just made it to 1,083,303.  We held off using them until we hit 1 million, but will be using them for upcoming trips in January.  Also, on a recent sales tour, the sales rep. told us that once a member/owner hits 1 million that are entitled to several special privileges.  We have questioned this statement with other sales reps and owner services and no one seems to be aware of this.


----------



## MLC (Nov 2, 2006)

I have 2.4million marriott rewards, I have 1.7 million Hilton Honors, and 74,000 starpoints(all on starwood amex).  I get 1.1million marriott reward points every year(10 monarch week 110,000/week).  At this point I have not used any of my hilton vacations so I turn all my Hiltons for Hilton Honors (44,500 club points X 23Hilton Honors/club point=1,023,500 Hilton Honors/year.  As you can tell I have a problem I am a point junky.  I plan to use these when I retire and since you can not transfer these to other family members in the event of my      , I have set up marriott reward accounts so my kid will get the points and get the airmiles but I get to use the miles when I want to.  This allow my kids who are 19 and 23 years old to become platinum with AA for life.  My Hilton Honors I give to my kids account but I will use these primarily  for hotel stays.  THUS, MY KIDS HAVE ALL THESE POINTS.  I have been blessed with a good relationship with my kids.  If that changes I will need a different plan.  

Brian, I know you can beat this because you are the king of Points.


----------



## winger (Nov 2, 2006)

MLC said:
			
		

> ...  I plan to use these when I retire and since you can not transfer these to other family members in the event of my      , I have set up marriott reward accounts so my kid will get the points and ...QUOTE]So how do I set up so my MRP's pass to my kids???  I was told my wife is only beneficiary of points if I go first, but that's where the buck stops.


----------



## MLC (Nov 3, 2006)

Steamboat Bill said:
			
		

> MLC
> 
> You are a great parent. I visited your web site and you have an incredible collection.
> 
> Wow....very cool legacy for your kids.



Thank you for the kind words,  I think I am the one who is blessed, having great kids who love me despite my weaknesses.  Take care and have a great day.


----------



## MLC (Nov 3, 2006)

winger said:
			
		

> MLC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Nov 3, 2006)

MLC

You are a great parent. I visited your web site and you have an incredible collection. 

Wow....very cool legacy for your kids.


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm hovering around 1M. I drop below when I use some and then earn more to push me back over. I have one event that I go to for 10 days every year using Marriott points, so I am hoarding my points to give me a few years of free lodging after retirement. I use a day here and there in addition to the long stay, but I also have about 3/4 of a million Hilton points.

Sheila


----------



## Sunbum (Dec 14, 2016)

After using MR point for 2 trips to Europe, flying Business Class, I am still sitting on about, 2,900,000 points.

More trips overseas in my future


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 14, 2016)

I just spent about a million MRPs on 3 travel (hotel + air miles) packages.  I still have another 200K MRPs.  Next month I will be transferring another 200K MRPs over from the 2 Chase Sapphire Reserve cards (my husband's and mine).  Most likely at year end, I will convert my 2 Marriott timeshare to pick up another 250K MRPs.  Can never have too many MRPs.


----------



## bazzap (Dec 15, 2016)

After multiple Travel Packages, which have been a great use of our MR Points, a lifetime's 2.5 million are now just under 50 thousand (but rising again)


----------



## jimf41 (Dec 15, 2016)

575,000 currently and about 160,000 AA miles. I probably won't use them till 2018 when we hit the big five O in wedding anniversaries. I should have close to a million by then.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Put me in the "earn 'em and burn 'em" school.

We have watched too many instances of hotel and airline companies diminishing the value of points over time.  Marriott (and formerly Starwood) "recategorizes" hotels annually, usually requiring more points to reserve the same room than before; that Category 7 hotel becomes a Category 8 hotel at a 25% higher price in points.

Airlines raise their point requirements for tickets.  Recently, some airlines have moved to a redemption model of a penny a point against the airfare which allows no creative use of points.  I can get the same value with a "cash back" credit card and not be limited to using my points for tickets issued by that particular airline.

These constant devaluations are in effect a negative interest rate on points.  I want to be rewarded for saving, not punished.

We "earn" hundreds of thousands of points annually; DW is a star at finding sign-up bonuses on credit cards and the like.  But we use them as fast as we can get fair value for them.  Because there is no guarantee that we will receive the same value downstream.


----------



## Fairwinds (Dec 15, 2016)

Well, I thought we earned and used a lot of points but maybe not.

And to put a slight spin on a popular tug term I have three "point drains"


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 15, 2016)

We're sitting on 1.2M MRP and a ton of Emirates miles that we use sporadically, mostly to give our kids/nieces/nephews a few hotel nights here and there although we've helped both kids with Travel Packages.  It's probably blasphemy to admit it but I've even used a few MRP for Bose headphones and a camera from the catalog that they send out.

We still use the Marriott VISA exclusively as if it's a checking account and Don is still frequently traveling via Marriott hotels so both accounts are growing faster than we can use them.  In a few years, though, we're aiming for a once-in-a-lifetime splurge to celebrate Don's retirement.

I might be alone in this but I couldn't care less about Points and Miles devaluations.  They've cost us nothing because we don't do anything to earn them that we wouldn't be doing anyway.  My only concern is that we still use only one Marriott Rewards account and are still torn between opening/earning status in a second one, or, taking full advantage of the status already earned in the first.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 15, 2016)

We are also in the earn em and burn em camp. While I got them for free, MR points are not nearly as plentiful in our accounts. Each point is precious. A devaluation could mean we would have to wait another year or more for a specific reward.


----------



## Helios (Dec 15, 2016)

900K MR, 600K SPG, 250 HH, 1.45M United Miles, 90K American Miles, 500K Lufthansa Miles, 350K Chase Ultimate Rewards, 160K Amex MR, and many booked awards to be used in the near future...

I like to diversify instead of having just one currency.


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 15, 2016)

I may win this contest, depending on how you score it.  I have 307,000 MRPs currently, but 6,829,000 lifetime.  My wife has almost 500,000 MRPs currently and nearly 1.4 million lifetime.  Between us we currently also have over 650,000 American miles, 262,000 United miles, 200,000 IHG points, over 500,000 Hilton points, and over 200,000 Chase Ultimate Rewards points.  We also have a few much smaller accounts (Hawaiian, Delta, Hyatt).  We almost never pay cash for a flight or an expensive hotel room and we never fly coach across an ocean.  Life can be good.  (But we have already used all of our 2017 Destination Club points in 2016.)


----------



## Helios (Dec 15, 2016)

BocaBoy said:


> I may win this contest, depending on how you score it.  I have 307,000 MRPs currently, but 6,829,000 lifetime.  My wife has almost 500,000 MRPs currently and nearly 1.4 million lifetime.  Between us we currently also have over 650,000 American miles, 262,000 United miles, 200,000 IHG points, over 500,000 Hilton points, and over 200,000 Chase Ultimate Rewards points.  We also have a few much smaller accounts (Hawaiian, Delta, Hyatt).  We almost never pay cash for a flight or an expensive hotel room and we never fly coach across an ocean.  Life can be good.



Nice...So, roughly time my numbers by two to get Spouse Total Balance.  Would Kids count as well (10 and 14)?...I can add about 350K each miles on several airlines.  I should probably count their balances since they sometimes redeem their own miles for their long haul flights in F.

Same here in the comment about crossing and ocean.  I would also add an international border and flights that are 2 hours or longer. Best way to start the vaca is at thedeparting airport...


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 15, 2016)

Helios said:


> Nice...So, roughly time my numbers by two to get Spouse Total Balance.  Would Kids count as well (10 and 14)?...I can add about 350K each miles on several airlines.  I should probably count their balances since they sometimes redeem their own miles for their long haul flights in F.
> 
> Same here in the comment about crossing and ocean.  I would also add an international border and flights that are 2 hours or longer. Best way to start the vaca is at thedeparting airport...


It could be that i have just met my match!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 16, 2016)

We get 200k + MAR points just by paying our annual maintenance fees so we're taking this one to put us over 1M MAR points and we have a cat 9 cert with Marriott still to use and 300k United miles. Next year we're going to start padding our kids accounts so they can have a nice account for their honeymoons.  My daughter has 100k already so I'll give her enough so she can get 2 first class tickets anywhere and a hotel cert anywhere. It's a such a huge added bonus of Marriott ownership.

Our problem is my family's schedule and being able to use what we have and the fear of a reclassification before we can.  It's mostly my daughter's schedule in pursuing a medical degree and the small window we have to travel as a family.  We already have done one split family vacation when my girls went to Dublin using a cat 9 cert and miles for business class. I think my son and i are going to do something in 2017 on our own.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Dec 16, 2016)

529k MR points until next month when I will be getting some TP's. 120k SWA points (with companion pass) and 120k AA miles. That will give me 600k AA miles and 200k SWA points. Going to be some fun travel ahead!


----------



## mas (Dec 17, 2016)

I've been trying to work down my balance (because of continued devaluation of the programs).  I peaked at 1.4 million MRPs but am now down to 600k,  I've purchased several AA mile conversions(travel pkgs.) when they were offering the 20% bonus and I've done three European trips with Business class tkts in the last three years.  I currently have 300k AA FF miles left.  It's getting tougher to play the game--but it's still fun .


----------



## kds4 (Dec 21, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> We're sitting on 1.2M MRP and a ton of Emirates miles that we use sporadically, mostly to give our kids/nieces/nephews a few hotel nights here and there although we've helped both kids with Travel Packages.  It's probably blasphemy to admit it but I've even used a few MRP for Bose headphones and a camera from the catalog that they send out.
> 
> We still use the Marriott VISA exclusively as if it's a checking account and Don is still frequently traveling via Marriott hotels so both accounts are growing faster than we can use them.  In a few years, though, we're aiming for a once-in-a-lifetime splurge to celebrate Don's retirement.
> 
> I might be alone in this but I couldn't care less about Points and Miles devaluations.  They've cost us nothing because we don't do anything to earn them that we wouldn't be doing anyway.  My only concern is that we still use only one Marriott Rewards account and are still torn between opening/earning status in a second one, or, taking full advantage of the status already earned in the first.



Depending on the status level you have achieved with MR in your current account and your MVCI ownership level, it may cost nothing to 'double' your status by opening a second account and using it with your MVCI account. As of 2/15/17, it could give you a 2nd Gold or Platinum MR account (in your own respective names), should one of you travel without the other.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 22, 2016)

kds4 said:


> Depending on the status level you have achieved with MR in your current account and your MVCI ownership level, it may cost nothing to 'double' your status by opening a second account and using it with your MVCI account. As of 2/15/17, it could give you a 2nd Gold or Platinum MR account (in your own respective names), should one of you travel without the other.



Thanks!  I'll be taking a closer look at this (and a Marriott VISA in my name) after the Feb '17 effective date.  Don's MR status is already Lifetime Plat and with Chairman's Club my new MR account would be Plat.  Over the years we've had no problems adding mine and our kid's guest names to reservations booked in his marriott.com account so I'd just want to make sure that the same could be done in mine.  Also, I don't know if it's SOP but we have gotten far more consideration from hotel/resort staff because of his Lifetime status than we ever did as Gold or Plat, so that's something to think about with more cash/MRP stays in our future.


----------



## ilene13 (Dec 22, 2016)

Had 600,000 but used 240,000 recently for a cat 9 5 night package with AA miles.  My lifetime is 3.5 million.


----------



## Sunbum (Dec 23, 2016)

I find it hard to believe that I am high man, sitting on 2.9 million points. Someone must have more than that in the bank??


----------



## hangloose (Dec 23, 2016)

Only 100k MRPts currently, as I just bought an Cat9 MR package with AA miles.  I have 2M lifetime MRPts.  Currently have 350k AA miles, but struggle to use them for best value during peak times (spring break, summer, Christmas/NYE).  Wish we didn't have to follow the school calendar so much  .


----------



## larryallen (Dec 23, 2016)

I have not found anything to use them on so sitting at just under 1mil with Marriott. Another 100k with Hyatt and 100k with Southwest. Time to use them!


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 24, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> I don't know if it's SOP but we have gotten far more consideration from hotel/resort staff because of his Lifetime status than we ever did as Gold or Plat, so that's something to think about with more cash/MRP stays in our future.


I have not noticed that the "lifetime" tag has gotten me anything better than when it was just simple Platinum, but what I have noticed is that we have gotten unbelievable attention, upgrades and freebies the two times we stayed for a special anniversary and the hotel was told we were both platinum level.


----------



## nokaoi9 (Dec 24, 2016)

2,000 Marriott
164,000 Starwood
124,000 Hawaiian Airlines 
16,000 Southwest
109,000 Chase

Playing the credit card game and earning miles is fun, but it's kid of like a checking account.  You think once you get to a certain level, you're okay, only to realize it's not nearly as much as you expected so you continue to put away.


----------



## keith (Dec 27, 2016)

We have 3.4 million MRP. We redeemed a couple of Travel packages for trip to Champs Elysee and Lyon this year and will be using another travel package for going to the Venice Resort and Spa next year to celebrate our 25th anniversary (and my wife's birthday). Platinum Elite Lifetime has gotten special recognition at checkin and nicer rooms. 
Plus have 3.6 Air Canada Aeroplan miles.


----------

